# Toes crash into front when walking, fine otherwise



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

There is movement inside your boot.

Somewhere in there that you need to find. 

There is only one solution, fill that spance that allows your foot to slide. 

I am comfortable but locked in. I can flex ankles, slightly move toes, but there is very little heel to none heel lift, and no fore to aft movement at all.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I have the same boots and the same "problem" as well. Like you, they seem to fit perfectly while riding and are very comfortable. When walking more than a short distance, I begin to notice my big toe crashing into the front of the boot. After walking around in them for some time, it can become a bit painful. I didn't notice this until my boots had about 40 days on them. It may have been the result of them packing out but now they have well over 100 days on them and this issue hasn't progressed or otherwise gotten any worse over time. While snowboarding, the boots hold my foot in very well. They just aren't great if you plan on doing a lot of walking around the base village. It's getting to be that time to get a new pair of boots for me and I still haven't decided if I am going to get another pair of 32 Lashed. Ultimately, it just isn't that much of a problem for me for an otherwise excellent boot.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

It stands to reason that your boots are not going to fit the same for hiking/walking as they will for riding. There are plenty of opposing physics to looks at. I have the exact same issue with my 32 Lashed, but I can hardly fault the boot. Ya my toes push the front when I'm walking but its not like there is slippage or lack of fit. If you want something that will hike well, you're going to have to compromise on size/fit a little bit. 

Goto REI and shop for hiking boots and they will sell you 1/2 a size or more than what you normally wear, whereas most boot salespeople will try to downsize ya. Just for example.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> I have the same boots and the same "problem" as well. Like you, they seem to fit perfectly while riding and are very comfortable. When walking more than a short distance, I begin to notice my big toe crashing into the front of the boot. After walking around in them for some time, it can become a bit painful. I didn't notice this until my boots had about 40 days on them. It may have been the result of them packing out but now they have well over 100 days on them and this issue hasn't progressed or otherwise gotten any worse over time. While snowboarding, the boots hold my foot in very well. They just aren't great if you plan on doing a lot of walking around the base village. It's getting to be that time to get a new pair of boots for me and I still haven't decided if I am going to get another pair of 32 Lashed. Ultimately, it just isn't that much of a problem for me for an otherwise excellent boot.


Wondering if this is unique to 32's. Have not had this problem with other boots. OH well I'll try a size up and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have never had a pair of Lashed but i had the Primes. They have a significant forward lean so while riding they contour to your stance correctly. However when walking/hiking they wont be as comfortable due to the lean. But i never had my foot slide forward/back. At least not a lot. There will always be a little movement. Standing straight your toes should grave the front. In your riding stance, knees bent your toes will pull back. Thats normal.

Edit: After reading the original post again i think you may need a different boot all together. Sounds like they just dont fit you well. 32's run wide so if you have a narrow fore foot and skinny ankles they arent going to be ideal.


----------

